# What is your Hallowe'en name?



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2013)

Creepy Mummy Dust!


----------



## AJLang (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm Creepy Troll Runner


----------



## Steff (Oct 25, 2013)

dnt have middle name so im just wicked caster


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 25, 2013)

Wicked Giver !


----------



## jalapino (Oct 25, 2013)

<<<< savage mummy!!!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 25, 2013)

quiet bat caller....


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 25, 2013)

Creepy Cat Giver? Umm, not too scary eh?


----------



## Mark T (Oct 25, 2013)

Cursed Troll Crafter

But what if you have two middle names?  My little one would be "Dangerous Spider Owl Crafter" which sounds much more worrisome


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 25, 2013)

Dangerous Ghost Finder 

Song along now... dah dah dahdahdah dahdah dah dah ... GHOSTBUSTERS!


----------



## shirl (Oct 25, 2013)

Oooooer wicked stalker . . . .


----------



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2013)

shirl said:


> Oooooer wicked stalker . . . .



I'm just glad my surname doesn't start with a B, otherwise I'd be 'Creepy Mummy Stalker'  A rather unfortunate combination!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 25, 2013)

I quite like being Creepy, but Cat Giver? Aw C'mon, gimme a break! My OH is even wimpier, he'd be Quiet Silver Dust.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm Howling mist giver


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 25, 2013)

Jumpy Crafter


----------



## Estellaa (Oct 26, 2013)

icy candy crafter.....


----------



## Aoife (Oct 26, 2013)

Creepy Fairy Stalker Hahahaha


----------



## trophywench (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm nicer than some of you obviously are - Quiet Dreamer !

Married to Gloomy Finder  LOL


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 26, 2013)

Howling Ghost Thief lol x

Hubby is wicked cat thief
Harry is dark nightmare thief


----------



## Brendan (Oct 27, 2013)

Deadly Troll Weaver


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 27, 2013)

Grim owl hunter!!


----------



## PhilT (Oct 28, 2013)

Gloomy Nightmare Crafter!


----------



## gail1 (Oct 28, 2013)

jumpy night dreamer


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 28, 2013)

Quiet Fairy Caller


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2013)

Jennywren said:


> Quiet Fairy Caller



That seems rather appropriate for you Jenny!


----------



## runner (Oct 30, 2013)

AJLang said:


> I'm Creepy Troll Runner





Wicked Owl Heart!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2016)

A <bump> for this one!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 31, 2016)

Cackling skull Walker?!?!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 31, 2016)

Beryl


----------



## Ljc (Oct 31, 2016)

Dangerous troll finder.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 31, 2016)

Cursed Pumpkin Catcher.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 31, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Cursed Pumpkin Catcher.





I have just looked closely at yours Markybaby and it actually says Crazy Camel Cooker


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 31, 2016)

I quite like mine, Howling Cat Dreamer!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Beryl


I almost choked on my porridge!


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm a dangerous candy stalker


----------



## eggyg (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm an Icy Crafter! Boring! Mr Eggy is a Deadly Troll Crafter, that's a bit better. If only my parents could have afforded to give me a middle name.....sigh!


----------



## FergusC (Oct 31, 2016)

Quiet Fog Finder


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 31, 2016)

Wicked potion giver is about right for me


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 31, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Wicked potion giver is about right for me




Sod all that. How are you doing this morning?


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 31, 2016)

Feel a bit better today. I think I'm chronically knackered from not sleeping properly- every time I turn on to the left side, my hip hurts and I wake up. Had a good night, last night. (Famous last words, that could be)

And no, I haven't heard yet about the rebuild.


----------



## KateR (Oct 31, 2016)

Grim Owl Giver ... woooo


----------



## Amigo (Oct 31, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Feel a bit better today. I think I'm chronically knackered from not sleeping properly- every time I turn on to the left side, my hip hurts and I wake up. Had a good night, last night. (Famous last words, that could be)
> 
> And no, I haven't heard yet about the rebuild.



Sorry to hear that Mike...your Halloween name could be 'Crackling hip howler!'


----------



## Amigo (Oct 31, 2016)

Mine would just have to be 'Grim Monster Blood'


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 31, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Mine would just have to be 'Grim Monster Blood'




How is it that all of you rock chicks are obsessed with monsters and blood and the dark side of stuff. I once heard a rock band sing about kittens and rainbows and little fluffy lambs. It reached position 788 in the Rock Top 1000 Singles


----------



## Amigo (Oct 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> How is it that all of you rock chicks are obsessed with monsters and blood and the dark side of stuff. I once heard a rock band sing about kittens and rainbows and little fluffy lambs. It reached position 788 in the Rock Top 1000 Singles



Ah nothing to do with a macabre rock chic personae chuck...more to do with the grim state of my blood which doesn't give me anything to sing about


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 31, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Ah nothing to do with a macabre rock chic personae chuck...more to do with the grim state of my blood which doesn't give me anything to sing about



I am sure that your blood is fantastic. Just like the rest of you young lady


----------



## Bloden (Oct 31, 2016)

Wicked nightmare runner, eh? Not very interesting...


----------



## Hazel (Oct 31, 2016)

Dark ghost dust


----------



## pottersusan (Oct 31, 2016)

Wicked monster giver


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 31, 2016)

Eerie Zombie Crafter....I like it


----------



## Lilian (Oct 31, 2016)

Dangerous Nightmare Dreamer


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 31, 2016)

Creepy Cat Giver? Wow, now I'm scared... NOT!


----------

